# 2008 Sydney 32 Frlt



## newfun (Sep 3, 2006)

We went to the RV show in Toledo this weekend, and were disappointed in the selection of outbacks they had. But.....We fell in love with the 08 32frlt in the brochure. We are going to the factory on wed. to see them made, but just wondered if anyone had any pictures. We are loving the slide out bed. this model has 3 slides.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

I checked out the Keystone website and didn't see a triple slide Outback or the FRLT model anywhere. Is this the newest Outback Fifth Wheel? We have thought about getting a triple slide Fifth Wheel but we really like the Outback a lot, especially the white cabinets, it makes everything seem bigger and more open. We saw a double slide Outback at Avalon in Medina, Ohio where we bought ours but thought that it was a waste only having entertainment center and computer desk in the second slide. A bedroom slide Fifth Wheel is what we are waiting for. That would be great if they made one in an Outback.


----------



## Lund1700 (Jan 24, 2007)

Didn't see that on the keystone website but did see the new outback loft 27v. It is a toy hauler with stairs to a raised room with a sectional sofa. Not so good for a wooded site but very interesting


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

CTDOutback06 said:


> I checked out the Keystone website and didn't see a triple slide Outback or the FRLT model anywhere. Is this the newest Outback Fifth Wheel? We have thought about getting a triple slide Fifth Wheel but we really like the Outback a lot, especially the white cabinets, it makes everything seem bigger and more open. We saw a double slide Outback at Avalon in Medina, Ohio where we bought ours but thought that it was a waste only having entertainment center and computer desk in the second slide. A bedroom slide Fifth Wheel is what we are waiting for. That would be great if they made one in an Outback.












There you go.......they are out there now........31FRL


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

OH YEAH BABY!! LOOKS LIKE WE COULD BE GETTING A NEW 5ER THIS YEAR!!!


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Found one online, it is only a doulbe slide, not triple. www.genuinerv.com


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

Now if they would just bring back the 29fbhs with a bedromm slide


----------



## paulh8752 (Feb 5, 2007)

magster said:


> We went to the RV show in Toledo this weekend, and were disappointed in the selection of outbacks they had. But.....We fell in love with the 08 32frlt in the brochure. We are going to the factory on wed. to see them made, but just wondered if anyone had any pictures. We are loving the slide out bed. this model has 3 slides.


The first unit just came off line at the factory, they have not started full production as yet. They are still looking at changes in the floorplan.

Sales manager for dealership


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

paulh8752 said:


> We went to the RV show in Toledo this weekend, and were disappointed in the selection of outbacks they had. But.....We fell in love with the 08 32frlt in the brochure. We are going to the factory on wed. to see them made, but just wondered if anyone had any pictures. We are loving the slide out bed. this model has 3 slides.


The first unit just came off line at the factory, they have not started full production as yet. They are still looking at changes in the floorplan.

Sales manager for dealership
[/quote]

guess if you never produce them...it is easy to "change" the floorplan.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Who needs to buy a new one when you can buy my 2007 31frks? pcm

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sydney31frks/


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

It lookd a little like the Keystone Everest. My in-laws have that model and like the triple slide. They live in it 24/7 365 in Colorado, Pouder Canyon area.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jdpm said:


> Who needs to buy a new one when you can buy my 2007 31frks? pcm
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/sydney31frks/


WOW.....that is one nice look'n Outback and you've done a great job on the site to sell it.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice 5'er - good to see Keystone making these floorplan changes that bring dual slideouts to the Sydney 5er line.

-CC


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks nice! but probably no bunks eh?


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

OK I was wrong, IT IS A TRIPLE SLIDE. It's finally posted on the Keystone site, they have the floor plan for the triple slide, no specifications yet though. HOLY COW, A TRIPLE SLIDE OUTBACK!!! YIPPEE!!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

That is actually a decent floorplan. Of course there are no bunks.


----------

